
User Testing in the Wild: Joe’s First Computer Encounter (2011) - kick
https://jboriss.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/user-testing-in-the-wild-joes-first-computer-encounter/
======
dddddaviddddd
> Joe found using software for the first time to be frightening and only
> continued at my reassurance and (sometimes) insistence.

Without the background to fix general computer problems, the whole experience
seems like they'll be a point of no return. The iPod menu button and later
iPhone home button were great at countering this by offering an UI escape at
any moment.

